# ZINC!



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Zinc is singly the most important mineral you can supplement to aid in your bodybuilding efforts!
​
That isn't to say that all the elemental minerals are not important but zinc is utilised in so many ways that positively influence our results we would be foolish not to make sure we are getting enough, especially when its cheap, natural and its simple.

WHY YOU NEED TO SUPPLEMENT ZINC

Zinc is the UK's most deficient mineral.

Half the population eat less than half the RDA of Zinc.

*Zinc is used in all of the bodies growth, repair, renewal and development functions* (8)

Zinc is required for adequate brain function.

Zinc deficiency plays a role in almost every major disease from Diabetes to Cancer (7).

Zinc is needed to make Insulin.

Zinc is needed to make the anti-oxidant (fights free redicals) enzyme SOD (Superoxide Dismutase)

Zinc makes prostaglandins (hormones) from free fatty acids, which balance *sex hormones* (Testosterone,Eostrogen,Progesterone), control inflammation and prevent blood clotting.

Zinc supplementaion has been proven to reduce length of colds as it is immune boosting.

Zinc is used to repair DNA.

Zinc RDA is 15mg, a poor diet provides 9.3mg, a good diet provides 10mg, the Optimum Daily amount is 20mg! Toxicity doees not occur under 100mg-150mg daily.

Zinc lowers and detoxifies lead inhaled commonly from car fumes, paint or ingested in drinking water from lead pipes. Lead is a neurotoxin.

Zinc maintains levels of Vitamin A in the body.

Zinc is a component of Bone & Teeth plus it helps to contribute Phosphates to bones.

Zinc is a component in *Protein digesting Enzymes*.

Zinc is most highly concentrated in the prostrate gland, eye, liver and *muscle tissues* indicating a function in these areas.

Zinc is used to speed wound healing.

Zinc is THE most important mineral, you can see why above, most if not all of these factors relate to our training directly or indirectly.

FACTORS RELATED TO ZINC DEFICIENCY

Aging

Puberty

Smoking

Stress

Alcohol (Zinc detoxifies alcohol in the liver)

Sweating

Urine

Faeces

Fasting/Starvation

Serious Illness/Injury

Burns

Acute or Chronic Infection

Diuretics

Psoriasis

Parasites

Malabsorption

Renal Disease

Cadmium Toxicity

Ejaculating, each ejaculation rids the body of 3mg of Zinc

*Copper *is the antagonist (lowers) of Zinc, so any Copper containing or raising supplements, medicines or food will lower Zinc. Common sources of Copper are *Clomid, *Oral contraception pill (OCP), Hormone replacement therapy (HRT).

Copper should be ingested at a ratio of 1:10 to Zinc.

Tannin, contained in Tea, interferes with the absorption of Zinc & Iron.

Diet of refined food.

Phytates in Cereals, whole grain bread and Soya inhibit absorption (4,9)

So basically it is very easy to lose the Zinc you do take.

FOOD SOURCES OF ZINC

Oysters (15mg per Oyster!!) now you know why they are an aphrodisiac.

Pumpkin seeds

Unrefined grains

Red Meat

Poultry

Beans

Nuts

Some Seafood

Dairy Products

And not very easy to put it back in!

SIGNS OF ZINC DEFICIENCY

White marks on nails

Pallor (paleness)

Poor Immune System (resistance to infection) (5,6)

Infertility (low sperm count)

*Decreased Testosterone*

*Loss of Libido*

*Lack of Appetite*

Poor Growth & Hair Growth

*Poor Skin & Acne*

*Stretch Marks*

Mental & Emotional Problems (especially pre-menstral, PMS)

Any of those sound familiar to you? How many threads have we seen with just these symptoms?

WHEN SHOULD YOU SUPPLEMENT ZINC

As explained in Scott's article below, Zinc should be taken 30minutes before bedtime so that it peaks when your natural growth hormone does at stage 3 & 4 sleep. I would also highly recommend taking L-Arginine & L-Ornithine at this time also as it is proven to increase GH output.

Zinc must be taken on an empty stomach and away from Calcium containing foods and supplements.

Best (Most Bio available) sources of Zinc in descending order are: Picolonate, Amino Acid Chelate, Ascorbate, Citrate, Gluconate & Sulphate.

It is the elemental value of the zinc supplement you take that is important to know, for example a product with 220mg zinc sulfate actually only provides 55mg elemental zinc! This value however is not stated by most supplement companies.

MORE INFORMATION

Hacks did a nice article on ZMA and testosterone levels here

I did a price comparison on ZMA products here

Zinc must be taken as part of a multi mineral supplement programme to maintain balance within the body. For advice on Vitamins and mineral read this.

References

(1) New Optimum Nutrition Bible by Patrick Holford

(2) Nutrition For Serious Athletes by Dan Benardot

(3) Staying Healthy With Nutrition by Elson Haas

(4) Oberleas D. Phytates. In: Strong FM, ed, Toxicants occurring naturally in foods. 2nd edition. Nat Acad Sci: Washington DC, pp 363-371, 1973.

(5) Prasad AS, Meftah S, Abdallah J, Kaplan J, Brewer GJ, Bach JF. Serum thymulin in human zinc deficiency. J Clin Invest 1988; 82: 1202-1210

(6) Beck FWJ, Prasad AS, Kaplan J, Fitzgerald JT, Brewer GJ. Changes in cytokines production and T cell subpopulations in experimentally induced zinc-deficient humans. Am J Physiol 1997; 272: E1002-E1007

(7) Prasad AS. Clinical spectrum of human zinc deficiency. In: Prasad AS, ed. Biochemistry of zinc. New York: Plenum Press, 1993:219-258.

(8) Sandstead HH, Prasad AS, Schulert AR, Farid Z, Miale A, Bassily S, et al. Human zinc deficiency, endocrine manifestations and response to treatment. Am J Clin Nutr 1967; 20: 422-442

(9) Wise.A, Phytate and Zinc Bioavailability. Int J Food Sci Nutri 1995;46:53-63.

Regards

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

SportDr said:


> Zinc is singly the most important mineral you can supplement to aid in your bodybuilding efforts!
> ​
> That isn't to say that all the elemental minerals are not important but zinc is utilised in so many ways that positively influence our results we would be foolish not to make sure we are getting enough, especially when its cheap, natural and its simple.
> 
> ...


Damn, I love that one bro, best post I have seen in weeks.

I totally didnt know that about clomid, now I am better more equipped.

This is just freaking great.

Thanks bro, toally appreciate that and I cant give you rep points cuz I already did on the other zinc post.

Cheers:love:


----------



## SNOWY (Mar 27, 2006)

i like the post too, but i'm not convinced white marks on the nails is due to zinc deficiency


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Gareth said:


> i like the post too, but i'm not convinced white marks on the nails is due to zinc deficiency


Google it! or go here

SD


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Good post, very informative buddy.


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

Very good post.... good read, I take the ZMA every morning and every nite before bed, IMO you can't go wrong with at the price they are, well worth it and I feel its def helped me.


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

It's a great post.

Just remember the whole of nutrition.

Zinc by itself is not a magic bullet. It works in conjunction with all other nutrients.

White spots on nails are a sign of a zinc deficiency.

You can tell alot about a person's health by looking at their nails.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

SportDr said:


> Zinc must be taken on an empty stomach and away from Calcium containing foods and supplements.


Why is this? I am taking a supp from H&B that contains Zinc, Magnesium and Calcium - I guess this isn't too good then?


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

How 'far away' from calcium containing meals should you take it?

I generally have a micellar casein shake before bed. If I have the zinc half an hour or so before bed, & the casein just before bed, will this half hr be adequate for the zinc to be absorbed?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Calcium binds to many minerals rendering them pretty much useless.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

But will the zinc be affected if I have the casein 1/2 hr later, or should I give it a full hr or longer?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Question for you..

CNP being one of the biggest supplement companies should know their stuff right? Read what each tablet contains, one of them contains zinc AND calcium. And these tablets are designed to be taken at diff times to help abosorption, so if what your saying is correct they are contradicting themselves lol

http://www.cnpprofessional.co.uk/product_info.php?osCsid=e2bec3178aee171dba299039a0f6cc7d&products_id=66


----------



## SNOWY (Mar 27, 2006)

been reading up on it.

i've been taking zma for a few years now and i've still got white marks on my nails.

so must be due to trauma in the nail matrix (in my case).

right now i have it on 7/10 nails on my hands, they've been appearing for as long as i can remember.

but it can be a sign of deficiency in certain cases


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

ah24 said:


> Question for you..
> 
> CNP being one of the biggest supplement companies should know their stuff right? Read what each tablet contains, one of them contains zinc AND calcium. And these tablets are designed to be taken at diff times to help abosorption, so if what your saying is correct they are contradicting themselves lol
> 
> http://www.cnpprofessional.co.uk/product_info.php?osCsid=e2bec3178aee171dba299039a0f6cc7d&products_id=66


Well spotted. Come on Hacks, SportDr, etc., we demand answers!  :rage:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

SCJP said:


> Well spotted. Come on Hacks, SportDr, etc., we demand answers!  :rage:


Can't say really maybe it is the preperation of the calcium.

Why mix them together when you dont have to?

If in doubt leave the calcium out!:tongue10:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hackskii, check the link mate...im not mixing them, the tablets come with BOTH of them in 1 tablet.


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

There are many factors involved in Calcium absorbtion.

Again, I will repeat, you must remember the whole of nutrition and not focus on just *ONE *aspect of it.

Zinc and Calcium

Calcium phosphate decreased Zn absorption whereas Calcium Citrate did not depending on the age of the person.

Calcium acetate, used in persons with kidney failure, to absorb extra phosphorous was seen in one study to prevent absorbtion of Zn and then in another study it had no serious affect on the total absorption of Zn.

Studies seem to indicate that it is a matter of which form of calcium you take and the amount of Calcium you take that will cause the difference in absorption rate of Zn.

I would recommend that any Ca you buy as supplement be Calcium Carbonate or Ca Citrate or Ca Gluconate and that you make sure you keep the Ca/ Magnesium ratio 2:1 (1000mg Ca to 500mg Mg) and the Zn levels at 15mg per Ca/Mg/Zn ratio

Most minerals are difficult to absorb completely. If you can buy them chelated, they absorb better.

Garthe: Yes, white spots can be trauma related as well.

What kind of trauma do you give your nails to have so many white spots on them?


----------

